# Gesamtübersicht HDRO



## -bloodberry- (24. Mai 2007)

*Gesamtübersicht HdRO*





*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*1. Allgemeines / Einleitung*
*2. Server*
*3. Rassen*
*4. Klassen*
*5. Berufe / Berufungen*
*6. Buch der Taten / Eigenschaften / Titel*
*7. Sonstiges zum Spiel*
*8. Systemanforderungen / sonstige Voraussetzungen*
*9. Abrechnungssystem / Monatliche Kosten / Zahlungsmethoden / Aktivierung & Freie Spielzeit*
*10. Technische Fragen*
*11. Linkliste / Quellen*
*12. ToDo Liste*




*1. Allgemeines / Einleitung*

Ich schreibe diese Übersicht, um all den armen Leuten zu helfen, die mit der Suchfunktion nicht klarkommen. Oder für die Leute, die einfach auf die Schnelle einen Überblick über HdRO bekommen wollen.
Hier wird alles ständig aktualisiert, wenn ihr Vorschläge habt, was noch Wichtiges hier rein muss, dann postet es oder schreibt mir eine PN.



*2. Server*

Es gibt rein deutschsprachige Server, diese sollten auch genutzt werden.
Die Wahl des Clienten ist unwichtig, man kann auch mit einem englischen Clienten auf einem deutschen Server spielen, man muss aber mit einem EU-Client spielen, um auf den EU-Servern spielen zu können.
Die deutschen Server heißen:
*[DE] Maiar*
*[DE] Morthond*
*[DE] Vanyar*

Außerdem gibt es Rollenspiel-Server, die auch nur von Rollenspielern betreten werden sollten. Auf den Rollenspiel-Servern finden außerdem unregelmäßg Events mit den Entwicklern statt.
Der bisher einzige deutsche Rollenspiel-Server heißt:
*[DE-RP] Belegaer*

Was den Unterschied zwischen einem RP- und einem Nicht-RP-Server angeht, hier ein Zitat:


Aurengur schrieb:


> RP-Server
> Auf RP-Servern wird Rollenspiel in Schrift/Wort in den Vordergrund gerückt. Ein lol, omg, tmi, usw. haben in den dortigen Chats nichts verloren. In Torins Tor aufs Pferd zu steigen, ist auch eine verpöhntheit, da man in geschlossenen Räumen nicht reitet
> 
> 
> ...





*3. Rassen*

Die vier wählbaren Rassen sind Mensch, Hobbit, Elb und Zwerg.
Man kann hier sowohl männliche, als auch weibliche Charaktere spielen. Einzig die Zwerge gibt es nur in einer "Ausführung".
Man kann mit jedem Char in jedes Startgebiet, nachdem man das Intro abgeschlossen hat, die Reise kostet nur 1 Silber.

*3.1 Menschen*
Die Startgebiete der Menschen sind Archet und das Breeland.

3.1.1 Eigenschaften der Menschen
Gabe Ilúvatars - +15 Bestimmung
Leicht inspiriert - Heilung wirkt auf Menschen mehr
Schwäche der Menschen - -8 Wille
Starke Männer - +15 Macht

3.1.2 Spielbare Klassen der Menschen
Barde
Hauptmann
Jäger
Kundiger
Schurke
Wächter
Waffenmeister
Hüter


*3.2 Hobbits*
Die Startgebiete der Hobbits sind Archet und das Auenland.

3.2.1 Eigenschaften der Hobbits
Geringe Größe - -8 Macht
Robust wie ein Hobbit - +15 Vitalität
Schnelle Erholung - +1.0 Moralregeneration außerhalb von Kämpfen
Tapfer wie ein Hobbit - +1.0% Furchtresistenz
Verderbtheit wiederstehen - +1.0% Schattenlinderung
Vier anständige Mahlzeiten - +1.0 Moralregeneration außerhalb von Kämpfen bei Nahrungsaufnahme

3.2.2 Spielbare Klassen der Hobbits
Barde
Jäger
Schurke
Wächter
Hüter


*3.3 Elben*
Die Startgebiete der Elben sind die Turmberge und Ered Luin.

3.3.1 Eigenschaften der Elben
Beweglichkeit des Waldes - +15 Beweglichkeit
Immun gegen Krankheiten - +1.0% Krankheits- und Giftresitenz
Leid des Erstgeborenen - -20 maximale Moral und -1.0 Moralregeneration außerhalb von Kämpfen
Verschwinden der Erstgeborenen - -8 Bestimmung

3.3.2 Spielbare Klassen der Elben
Barde
Jäger
Kundiger
Wächter
Waffenmeister
Runenbewahrer
Hüter


*3.4 Zwerge*
Die Startgebiete der Zwerge sind Thorins Halle und Ered Luin.

3.4.1 Eigenschaften der Zwerge
Unermüdlichkeit im Kampf - +0.5 Moral- und Kraftregeneration im Kampf
Untersetzt - -8 Beweglichkeit
Verlorenes Königreich der Zwerge - -8 Bestimmung
Zähigkeit - +15 Macht, +10 Vitalität und +1.0% allgemeine Schadensminderung

3.4.2 Spielbare Klassen der Zwerge
Barde
Jäger
Wächter
Waffenmeister
Runenbewahrer



*4. Klassen*

Es gibt 7 unterschiedliche Klassen, die für unterschiedliche Zwecke gedacht sind. Nach den meisten Levelanstiegen kann man einen Klassen-Ausbilder aufsuchen, um weitere Fertigkeiten zu erlernen.

*4.1 Barde*
Primär: Heiler
Sekundär: Buffs (Effekte verstärken), Crowd Control (Gegner betäuben / festhalten)

*4.2 Hauptmann*
Primär: Buffs (Effekte verstärken)
Sekundär: Heiler, viel Schaden austeilen, Tank (Schaden einstecken)
Speziell: Kann einen menschlichen Begleiter herbeirufen, kann ein Banner beschwören (nur eins zur Zeit)

*4.3 Jäger*
Primär: viel Schaden im Fernkampf austeilen
Sekundär: Crowd Control (Gegner betäuben / festhalten), Flächenschaden

*4.4 Kundiger*
Primär: Crowd Control (Gegner betäuben / festhalten), Debuffs (Gegner schwächen)
Sekundär: Heiler, Anti-Debuffs (Schwächungen bei Gruppenmitgliedern aufheben)
Speziell: Kann viele verschiedene Tiere herbeirufen (nur eins zur Zeit)

*4.5 Schurke*
Primär: Conjuction / Gruppenmanöver Starter, Debuffs (Gegner schwächen)
Sekundär: Viel Schaden austeilen, Crowd Control (Gegner betäuben / festhalten)

*4.6 Wächter*
Primär: Tank (Schaden einstecken)
Sekundär: -

*4.7 Waffenmeister*
Primär: viel Schaden austeilen, Flächenschaden, Gegner unterbrechen
Sekundär: Tank (Schaden einstecken)

*4.8 Runenbewahrer*
Primär: Heiler
Sekundär: viel Schaden austeilen

*4.9 Hüter*
Primär: Überleben und Beschützen (schwer zu beschreiben)
Sekundär: Tank (Schaden einstecken)



*5. Berufe / Berufungen*

Ab Level 6 kann man in HdRO eine Berufung ergreifen. Diese erhält man bei einem "Herr der Lehrlinge", diese findet man in allen größeren Städten, etwa Michelbinge, Bree, Thorins Tor und Celondim. Eine Berufung umfasst 3 Berufe, meist ergänzen sich 2 dieser 3 Berufe gegenseitig.
Es gibt 5 Handwerks-Stufen (mit der Erweiterung 6), die höchste Stufe lautet Meister bzw. Überragender Meister (mit der Erweiterung).

*5.1 Die Berufungen*
Entdecker (Schneider, Schürfer, Förster)
Freibauer (Koch, Bauer, Schneider)
Historiker (Gelehrter, Bauer, Waffenschmied)
Kesselflicker (Koch, Schürfer, Goldschmied) 
Rüstungsschmied (Schürfer, Schmied, Schneider)
Waffenbauer (Waffenschmied, Drechsler, Schürfer)
Waldhüter (Drechsler, Förster, Bauer)

*5.2 Die Berufe*
Bauer - Anbauen und Ernten, kauft Saatgut beim NPC
Drechsler - Stellt Waffen und andere Hilfsmittel her, benötigt vom Förster verarbeitetes Holz
Förster - Sammelt Holz und Felle und bearbeitet diese
Gelehrter - Sammelt alte Textfragmente und Runen und stellt aus diesen "Kunden" her
Goldschmied - Stellt Schmuck her, benötigt vom Schürfer veredeltes Erz und Edelsteine
Koch - bereitet Nahrungsmittel zu, benötigt einen Bauern als Lieferant
Schmied - Stellt Rüstungsteile her, benötigt vom Schürfer veredeltes Erz
Schneider - Stellt leichte Rüstungsteile her, benötigt Stoffe vom NPC und vom Gelehrten hergestellte Farbe
Schürfer - Sammelt und veredelt Erz
Waffenschmied - Stellt Waffen her, benötigt vom Schürfer veredeltes Erz

*5.3 Fort- und Weiterbildung*
Es gibt 5 Stufen bei jedem Beruf, die es zu meistern gilt.
Für jedes ausgeführte Rezept erhält man Punkte, nicht für's Abbauen von Rohstoffen.
Hat man eine bestimmte Punktzahl erreicht, steigt man eine Stufe in diesem Beruf auf und kann weitere / bessere Rezepte ausführen.
Wenn man einen *verarbeitenden Beruf* ausführt, muss man zunächst einen Ausbilder aufsuchen und eine Quest erledigen, bevor man eine Stufe aufsteigen kann. Diese befinden sich in der Nähe des Arbeitsplatzes (Werkbank, Schmiede, usw).
Außerdem erhält man für die Meisterung einer Stufe einen Titel, mit dem man fortan durch die Lande ziehen kann, zu beachten ist, dass man die verschiedenen Stufen nur nacheinander meistern kann, mann kann also nicht Großmeister werden, ehe man nicht den Virtuosen gemeistert hat, usw..



*6. Buch der Taten / Eigenschaften / Titel*

Im Buch der Taten kann man jederzeit einsehen, welche Titel und Eigenschaften man derzeit erlangen kann, sowie, was man dafür tun muss.
Eigenschaften sind neue Fähigkeiten, Boni und andere Verbesserungen für den Charakter.
Den Titel trägt man hinter seinem eigenen Namen, um etwa zu zeigen, dass man ein besonders kaltblütiger Ork-Schlächter oder ein besonders schneller Kuchenesser ist.

Die Eigenschaften werden in 4 Kategorien eingeteilt:
*Tugend:* Einfache Eigenschaften, für jeden zugänglich.
*Rasse:* Auf der eigenen Rasse basierende, spezielle Eigenschaften.
*Klasse:* Auf der eigenen Klasse basierende, spezielle Eigenschaften.
*Legendär:* Ebenfalls auf der eigenen Klasse basierende, spezielle und sehr schwer zu erlangende Eigenschaften.

Wenn man mit eine neue Eigenschaft erlangt (wird im Buch der Taten verzeichnet), kann man zu einem Spielmann gehen, um diese Eigenschaft zu aktivieren, während man die Titel über das Charaktermenü aktivieren kann.
Einmal aktiviert, "wirken" die Eigenschaften, sie verleihen einem z.B. einen Bonus auf die Moral, was sich sofort nach Aktivieren beim Spielmann auch bemerkbar macht.
Mit einigen Eigenschaften erhält man auch eine Fertigkeit, die man fortan benutzen kann (etwa einen Port zu Thorins Tor, beim Zwerg als Rassen-Eigenschaft).
Es sind nicht von Beginn an alle Eigenschaften-Slots verfügbar, sie werden mit höherem Level freigeschaltet.

Mit Erreichen dieser Levels wird ein weiterer Slot freigeschaltet:
*Tugend:* 7, 9, 11, 17, 23
*Rasse:* 13, 19, 25, 31, 37
*Klasse:* 15, 21, 27, 33, 39
*Legendär:* 41, 45



*7. Sonstiges zum Spiel*

Alle weiteren kleinen Informationen, die keine eigene Kategorie verdient haben, finden sich hier.

*7.1 Reittiere / Pferde / Pets "zähmen"*
Ab Level 35 kann man für 4 Gold und 220 Silber beim Herrn der Rösser im Norden des Breelandes ein Pferd bzw. ein Pony erstehen.
Es gibt verschiedene Pferde / Ponys, sowohl beim Herrn der Rösser, als auch bei einigen Ruf-Fraktionen (diese kosten aber mehr). Diese unterscheiden sich nur rein optisch.
Besitzer der Gold-Edition von HdRO dürfen sich über ein Pferd / Pony freuen, das man bereits mit Level 25 reiten kann, aber langsamer ist, als das "normale" Pferd / Pony.
Monster zu zähmen ist nicht möglich. Der Hauptmann und der Kundige sind die einzigen Klassen, die einen Begleiter herbeirufen können.

Mit der Erweiterung kam eine neue Reittier-Art hinzu, die Ziege.
Um sie erwerben zu können, muss man den Ruf bei der Fraktion der Minenbauer hochtreiben, die schnelle Version der Ziege benötigt maximalen Ruf - das geht aber relativ schnell.
Sie kommt in 2 Versionen daher, einer langsamen Version und einer schnellen Version.
Die schnelle Version ist so schnell wie ein normales Pferd, die langsame Version etwas langsamer als das Bree-Pferd aus der Gold Edition..
Man kann in den Minen von Moria nicht auf einem Pferd bzw. Pony reiten, nur die Ziegen lassen eines schnelleres Vorankommen zu.
*Man kann die Ziegen auch außerhalb der Minen benutzen*, auch wenn einige Spieler das Gegenteil behaupten.

*7.2 Charakterlevel / Stufen aufsteigen*
Durch Sammeln von Erfahrungspunkten steigt man einen Level auf. Das Maximallevel des Hauptspiels ist 50. Mit der kostenpflichtigen Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria" wurde das Maximallevel auf 60 erhöht.
Hierbei bringen Quests wesentlich mehr als das Töten von Mobs.
Man kann auch solo auf Level 60 gelangen, dann bleiben einem aber die epische Aufgabenreihe und das Ende der meisten Aufgabenreihen - somit auch die meisten guten Questbelohnungen - verwehrt.

*7.3 Quests / Instanzen*
Man kann jede Quest sowohl allein, als auch in der Gruppe erledigen. Es gibt einige speziell gekennzeichnete Gruppenquests, die in der Gruppe wesentlich leichter zu schaffen sind, als allein. Hierbei handelt sich sich meistens um besonders starke Bossgegner oder sehr große Gegnermassen.
Instanzen gibt es in HdRO viele. Viele Quests der Mainquest sind z.B. eine Instanz. Es gibt auch hier sowohl Ein-Mann-Instanzen, als auch Gruppeninstanzen.
Je schwieriger die Quest, desto länger dauert die Instanz. Es gibt also sowohl Instanzen, die nur 5 Minuten dauern, als auch Instanzen, die mehrere Stunden dauern.
Raids gibt es bisher 3 an der Zahl: Helegrod (24-Man Raid), Die Spalte (12-Mann Raid) und Der Abscheuliche Schlund (12-Mann Raid).
Instanzen für 6 Spieler gibt es sehr viele, eigentlich alle davon fordernd und meist abwechslungsreich, vor allem mit Moria kamen sehr taktische Instanzen dazu.

*7.4 Familiengründung / Adoptieren von Mitspielern*
in HdRO gibt es keine Möglichkeit einer Heirat, dieses Feature wird es auch später nicht geben.
Mit dem Befehl
/adoptieren Name
kann man aber andere Spieler adoptieren, sofern sie mindestens eine Generation unter der eigenen sind. Abgesehen von einem neuen Titel (Vater von ..., usw.) hat man keine Vorteile.
Zusammengehörigkeit mit einem anderen Mitspieler kann man aber durch einen gemeinsamen Nachnamen zeigen. Hat man Level 15 erreicht, kann man einen Notar aufsuchen und sich bei diesem einen Nachnamen geben lassen. Notare findet man in den großen Städten, wie Michelbinge, Bree oder Thorins Tor.

*7.5 Housing*
Sobald man Level 15 erreicht hat, kann man sich in einer der 4 Siedlungen ein Haus kaufen.
Dabei kann jede Rasse jedes Haus kaufen, man kann also als Zwerg zu den Elben ziehen, muss dann aber mit einer Elben-Behausung Vorlieb nehmen, kann es jedoch mit seinem Zwergen-Inventar einrichten.
Das normale Haus kostet etwa 1 Gold, das Luxus-Haus hingegen etwa 7 Gold. Der Unterhalt beläuft sich auf etwa 50 Silber bzw. etwa 350 Silber pro Woche. Außerdem gibt es spezielle Sippen-Häuser, die nur von einem Sippenführer erworben werden können, sie kosten etwa 15 Gold.
Während das normale Haus nur Platz für eine Truhe bietet, kann man sich für das Luxus-Haus 2 Truhen kaufen, das Sippen-Haus lässt einen seine Items sogar in 3 Truhen verstauen.
Außerdem sind die Stellplätze begrenzt. Das normale Haus ist so klein, dass man nichtmal einen Kronleuchter im Haus befestigen kann, auf dem Hof des Sippen-Hauses hat man hingegen Platz für eine riesige Festtafel, eine Bühne und noch so einiges mehr.
Man kann nur *ein Haus pro Account* besitzen - als Sippenleiter zusätzlich ein Sippenhaus.
Man kann sein Haus aufgeben, um sich z.B. ein größeres zu kaufen, den Kaufpreis erhält man allerdings *nicht* zurück.
Hat man eine Weile keine Zeit zum spielen, muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, dass das Eigenheim verschwindet, man muss nur die verpassten Wochen nachzahlen und hat dann wieder vollen Zugriff auf sein Haus.

*7.6 Zierwerk / Reisekleidung*
Mit Buch 12 wurden mehrere Möglichkeiten zur weiteren Individualisierung eingeführt.
So kann man sog. Zierwerk tragen, das den anderen Mitspielern (und einem selbst) statt der eigentlichen Ausrüstung gezeigt wird, ohne die Attribute der eigentlichen Ausrüstung zu verlieren.
Wer also schon immer mit dem Hühnerumhang herumlaufen wollte, es aber gelassen hat, weil ihm die Werte zu schlecht waren, kann dies nun ohne Bedenken tun!
Die Händler für dieses Zierwerk sind überall in der Welt verteilt und verkaufen von Rucksäcken und Köchern über edle Gewänder fast alles.
Außerdem findet man an einigen Stellen einen Barbier, bei dem man sich den Bart stutzen lassen kann oder die Haare geschnitten bekommt.
Wer will, kann auch etwas für das Gesicht tun: Wer schon immer eine hübsche Narbe im Gesicht wollte, bekommt sie beim Barbier verpasst.

*7.7 Patches / Bücher*
Die Patches in HdRO nennen sich "Bücher", erscheinen etwa alle 2 Monate und sind durchschnittlich etwa 1 GB groß. Sie treiben die epische Storyline voran und erweitern das Spiel um neue Gebiete, hunderte neue Aufgaben, usw.
Um HdRO zu spielen, muss der Client auf dem neuesten Stand sein.
Die aktuelle Version ist 1.08 (Buch 14).
Beim Starten des Launchers wird unten links die aktuelle Version angezeigt.
Man muss bei der Installation der Patches darauf, achten, dass dies in der richtigen Reihenfolge geschieht.
Wer sich die Suche nach Downloadquellen ersparen möchte, kann auch den Launcher updaten lassen, das kann aber länger dauern, als das Ganze manuell zu machen.
Die verschiedenen Versionen und was man installieren muss:
Version 1.00 (Standard Edition des Spiels: Buch 8)
Version 1.02 (Buch 9)
Version 1.04 (Gold Edition des Spiels: Buch 10 - auch wenn die Verpackungsrückseite etwas anderes behauptet)
Version 1.05 (Buch 11)
Version 1.06 (Buch 12)
Version 1.07 (Anniversary Edition des Spiels: Buch 13)
Version 1.08 (Buch 14)
Version 2.01 (Minen von Moria: Band 2)
Version 2.02 (Band 2 Buch 7: aktuelle Version)
Wenn der Patch installiert wurde, müssen die Dateien noch eingelesen werden, also nicht wundern, wenn der Launcher nach der Installation noch eine Weile aktualisiert - das kann auf einigen Rechnern Stunden dauern, weil es mehrere Tausend Dateien sind, wenn man von der Ursprungs-Version aus aktualisiert und der Rechner nicht besonders stark auf der Brust ist.

*7.8 Addons / Interface/ Daten auslesen*
Addons - wie sie einige vielleicht von World of Warcraft gewohnt sind - gibt es in HdRO nicht.
Es gibt kein Addon, dass euch die gesamte Karte aufdeckt und es gibt auch kein Addon, dass eure Gruppenmitglieder automatisch heilt, wenn sie vergiftet sind.
Es gibt kein Addon, dass euch eine Schadens-Topliste anzeigt und es gibt Addon, das für euch im Auktionshaus das Denken übernimmt.
HdRO bietet außerdem keinerlei Schnittstelle, um Daten aus dem Spiel auszulesen. Man kann also extern (von einer Website z.B.) nicht auf seinen Charakter zugreifen - entsprechendes ist aber geplant und kommt wahrscheinlich mit der Erweiterung.
Den Skin des UI (User Interface) kann man aber modifizieren, sowohl in Größe als auch in Aussehen.
lotrointerface.com bietet hier eine gute Anlaufstelle mit vielen downloadbaren Skins und einer bebilderten Anleitung zur Installation.

*7.9 Itemqualität / Gegenstände einfärben*
Die Qualität der Items bzw. der Seltenheitsgrad gliedert sich wie folgt:
- grau
- gelb
- lila
- blau
- orange

Die meisten Gegnstände im Spiel lassen sich einfärben, die benötigten Farben dazu stellt ein Gelehrter her.
Wie ein Gegnstand nach dem Färben aussehen würde, kann man in der Kleiderkammer sehen ([Strg] + [Linksklick] auf ein Item).



*8. Systemanforderungen / sonstige Voraussetzungen*

Codemasters gibt die Systemvoraussetzungen wie folgt an:

*Minimum:*
Intel Pentium 4 1.8 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1800+
Unterstützte* 64MB Grafikkarte
512 MB RAM
7GB verfügbarer Festplattenspeicher
DirectX 9.0c
Windows XP
Breitband Internetzugang
2X DVD ROM

*Empfohlen:*
Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz oder AMD Athlon 64 3000
Unterstützte* 128 MB Grafikkarte
1 GB RAM
10 GB verfügbarer Festplattenspeicher
DirectX 9.0c
Windows XP/Vista
Breitband Internetzugang von 512kbps oder besser
2X DVD ROM

** Unterstützte Grafikkarten:*
_ATI Radeon_ ab 8xxx-Reihe
_nVidia GeForce_ ab 3er-Reihe (ohne MX-Versionen)



*9. Abrechnungssystem / Monatliche Kosten / Zahlungsmethoden / Aktivierung & Freie Spielzeit*

Einige Zeit in Tolkiens Welt ist gratis, d.h. im Lieferumfang der Vollversion mit dabei.
Die verschiedenen Versionen beinhalten auch unterschiedlich viele freie Tage, sowie unterschiedliche Ingame-Items.
*Um die freie Spielzeit zu aktivieren, muss man zunächst eine Zahlungsart auswählen*, dann werden die freien Spieltage freigeschaltet.
Die Grundversion des Hauptspiels beinhaltet 30 freie Tage, die Special Edition, die Gold Edition und die Anniversary Edition beinhalten 45 freie Tage.
Die Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria" enthält keine freie Spielzeit, die Kompendium Edition beinhaltet 30 Tage Spielzeit, die Special Edition der Erweiterung sogar 60 freie Tage.

Die freie Spielzeit ist mit dem Aktivierungs-Key verknüpft, das heißt, man kann sie nur einlösen, wenn man den Key eingibt bzw. nur beim Erstellen eines Accounts.
Das gilt nur beim Grundspiel "Die Schatten von Angmar". Man kann sich also nicht nochmal die Gold Edition kaufen (weil sie z.B. gerade im Angebot ist und es somit günstiger wäre, das Spiel zu kaufen, als eine Gamecard) und die freien Tage anrechnen lassen.
Das ist bei der Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria" anders. Aktiviert man die Kompendium Edition der Erweiterung, werden einem 30 freie Tage auf den Account angerechnet.
Die Special Edition der Erweiterung beinhaltet die freie Spielzeit in Form einer Gamecard, die zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt eingelöst werden kann.

Monatlich kostet HdRO standardmäßig *12,99 &#8364;*.
Wenn man für einen längeren Zeitraum bezahlt, bekommt man Rabatte:
3 Monate - *11,99 &#8364;* pro Monat
6 Monate - *10,99 &#8364;* pro Monat (für Pre-Order-Kunden 8,99 &#8364; pro Monat)
12 Monate - *9,99 &#8364;* pro Monat
Bezahlen kann man per Kreditkarte oder Click&Buy / PayPal.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit, HdRO zu "abonnieren", hierbei wird automatisch Geld abgebucht und Spielzeit gutgeschrieben. Will man abonnieren, bietet sich Click&Buy oder PayPal an, wenn man keine Kreditkarte besitzt.
Außerdem kann man Gamecards bei großen Anbietern wie Media Markt / Saturn oder amazon.de kaufen, diese kosten standardmäßig 26,99 &#8364; für 2 Monate.
Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit, eine lebenslange Mitgliedschaft abzuschließen, damit bezahlt man einmalig und muss nie wieder monatliche Kosten tragen. Diese einmalige Zahlung kostet für Pre-Order-Kunden 150 &#8364;, für normale Spieler werden 220 &#8364; fällig. Bezahlen kann man auch hier per PayPal, Click&Buy oder Kreditkarte.



*10. Technische Fragen*

Das hier wird eine Übersicht bekannter Probleme und Lösungen.

*10.1 Firewall / Router*
Für den (besseren) Spielbetrieb von HdRO müssen folgende Ports in der Firewall geöffnet sein:
*TCP: 80, 433, 5015, 8081, 9000*
*UDP: 2900-2910, 5015, 9000-9012*
Zusätzlich muss den Dateien *Turbinelauncher.exe* und *Lotroclient.exe* uneingeschränkter Zugriff aufs Internet erlaubt werden.
Unter Windows Vista muss das Spiel mit Administrator-Rechten gestartet werden.

*10.2 Möglichkeiten zur Behandlung von Unspielbarkeit / Rucklern*
In der *UserPreferences.ini*, die sich in *"Eigene Dateien/The Lord of the Rings Online"* befindet, folgendes ändern:
*AllowFakeFullScreen=* von *True* auf *False* setzen.

Hilft das nicht, kann man noch die *Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 60 Hz* feststellen, außerdem noch *V-Sync aktivieren*.

Außerdem hilft mehr RAM, 512 MB RAM reichen gerade so aus (siehe Systemanforderungen).

*10.3 Error [201]*
Zur Behebung des Fehlers unter Windows Vista geht man wie folgt vor:
1. Wechseln in den Ordner, in dem HdRO installiert wurde.
2. Rechtsklick auf den HdRO-Ordner - "Eigenschaften", dann auf "Sicherheit".
3. Bei "Gruppe- oder Benutzernamen" auf "Bearbeiten", dann auf "Hinzufügen". Hier nochmals das Administratorkonto eintragen, auch wenn man bereits als Administrator eingeloggt ist.
4. Dann diesem Konto Vollzugriff geben - "OK".

Sind bei der Installation von HdRO Fehler aufgetreten (Dateien, die nicht kopiert werden konnten, ...), die mit einem Klick auf "Ignorieren" weggeklickt wurden, lohnt sich auch eine Neuinstallation.

*10.4 Launcher aktualisiert sind*
Wenn der Launcher einfach nicht aktualisiert, obwohl man die vorigen Punkte beachtet hat, muss man evtl. den Internet Explorer aus dem Offline-Modus nehmen.
Beim Internet Explorer 6 muss man dazu auf "Datei" (ganz links oben) klicken und "Offline arbeiten" auswählen, beim Internet Explorer 7 findet man diesen Punkt bei "Extras" (ganz rechts oben).



*11. Linkliste / Quellen*

Die folgenden Verweise führen euch zu meinen Quellen oder weiteren interessanten Seiten über HdRO.

Offizielle Codemasters HdRO Seite
LotRO Lorebook
trylotro.com - Download und Key für die HdRO-Testversion
Liste aller Conjuctions / Gefährtenmanöver
"Gesamtübersicht aller Stallmeister / Reisemöglichkeiten" - Thread by myself
"Handwerke: genaue Anleitung" - Thread by Angerthas (Codemasters Forum)
"Der kleine ABC Notation Guide" - Thread by Daymon
"14 Tage HdrRO - Ein Erfahrungsbericht, Anfängertips, Charakterauswahl, Grundlagen und das Spiel als Kundiger" - Thread by Karius



*12. ToDo Liste*

- weitere Punkte bei den technischen Fragen hinzufügen.
- Rechtschreibfehler finden. Irgendwo müssen doch welche sein.
- Eventuell noch mehr Informationen zu Titeln und Eigenschaften / Traits hinzufügen.
- Housing evtl. noch erweitern bzw. eigenen Punkt.
- Allgemein eben einfach mehr, mehr, mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (24. Mai 2007)

Feine Zusammenfassung! Die pinnen wir mal oben an, damit das direkt ins Auge fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Danke für die Arbeit bloodberry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desorienta (25. Mai 2007)

Jau ist doch nett geworden und erleichtert völligen Neulingen den Einstieg um einiges.
Solltest du mal dazu kommen (bzw. schon so weit fortgeschritten sein)würde ich mich über mehr Info's zu den Berufen freuen. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie detailliert man das hier reinsetzen kann oder sollte.


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. Mai 2007)

Inwiefern mehr Informationen?
Also was soll da genau noch rein?

Habe mehrere Monate Beta gespielt, weiß also wie das später noch alles abläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag mir einfach, was dir noch fehlt und es kommt rein (sofern es nicht den Rahmen sprengt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Mai 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Inwiefern mehr Informationen?
> Also was soll da genau noch rein?
> 
> Habe mehrere Monate Beta gespielt, weiß also wie das später noch alles abläuft.
> ...



Ich wüßte zum Beispiel gerne, ob ich mit der in Deutschland erhältlichen Version auf Englsich spielen kann? D.h., läßt sich der Client wie bei WoW umschalten?


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Mai 2007)

Man kann auch mit einem englischen Clienten spielen.
Das heißt, man muss den Clienten auf Englisch installieren, erst einmal installiert, lässt es sich nicht im Clienten umstellen.

Bedenke, dass dann aber auch alle anderen Spieler mitbekommen, dass du einen englischen Clienten benutzt. Wenn du zum Beispiel Items im Handelschannel anbietest, werden dort die englischen Namen angezeigt, nicht nur bei dir, sondern auch bei anderen.
Generell ist es aber absolut kein Problem, mit einem anderssprachigen Clienten zu spielen, Serverwahl ist da auch völlig irrelevant.

Die deutsche Verkaufsversion ist schließlich die selbe, die im restlichen Europa auch verkauft wird.


----------



## ForrestGump (30. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super arbeit


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2007)

Habe als neuen Punkt
6. Buch der Taten / Eigenschaften / Titel
hinzugefügt.

Außerdem zwei Rechtschreibfehler entfernt.


----------



## Lilo07 (24. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Die Startgebiete der Menschen sind Archet und das Breeland.
> 
> Die Startgebiete der Hobbits sind Archet und das Auenland.



können also die hobbits und die menschen zusammen in archet starten?
weil ich wollte mit meinem kumpel zusammen spielen und er soll nen barden spielen, dazu passt ja der hobbit shcön findet er und ich will nen wächter dazu passt der hobbit ja net so schön wie ich finde aber der mensch widerrum.
können wir also hobbit mensch anfang  zusammen im selben gebiet starten?

danke 

lilo


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Juni 2007)

Hier geht es nur um die ersten 6 Levels, die von beiden Klassen im Startgebiet Archet absolviert werden.
Für Menschen geht es danach in Schlucht und Stadel (also rund um Bree) weiter, während die Hobbits das Auenland erkunden.
Mit etwa Level 12 bis 13 kann man sich dann aber wieder in Bree treffen, um gemeinsam das Breeland zu erkunden.

Etwa mit diesem Level (spätestens mit etwa Level 15) treffen sich übrigens alle Rassen im Breeland.


----------



## NavySushi (25. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hier geht es nur um die ersten 6 Levels, die von beiden Klassen im Startgebiet Archet absolviert werden.
> Für Menschen geht es danach in Schlucht und Stadel (also rund um Bree) weiter, während die Hobbits das Auenland erkunden.
> Mit etwa Level 12 bis 13 kann man sich dann aber wieder in Bree treffen, um gemeinsam das Breeland zu erkunden.
> 
> Etwa mit diesem Level (spätestens mit etwa Level 15) treffen sich übrigens alle Rassen im Breeland.



Obwohl man nach dem Intro nicht mehr Rassen-Gebiet-festgelegt ist. Das bedeutet, man kann auch direkt in die Ered Luin und dort questen, bis man Lv.15 hat, ohne eine Q im anfänglichen Gebiet gemacht zu haben.


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Juni 2007)

Die Quests im Startgebiet sind aber eben für diesen Levelbereich ausgelegt, ich empfehle also auch wirklich im eigenen Startgebiet zu bleiben, wenn auch nur für ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Lilo07 (28. Juni 2007)

das heißt also wir müssen beide Menschlein, Zwerg, Hobitt oder Elb nehmen
oder ist es besser wenn man im anfangsgebiet lieber allein questet?

lilo


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. Juni 2007)

Das ist euch überlassen.
Man kann jede Quest im Spiel sowohl allein, als auch in Gruppenarbeit erledigen.
Wenn du lieber den Menschen spielen möchtest und dein Kumpel den Hobbit, ist das doch kein Problem.

Spiele selbst mit meiner Freundin zusammen, ich spiele einen Menschen, während sie einen Hobbit spielt.
Haben die Startgebiete allein erledigt und uns danach zusammengetan. Und ein paar Stunden (oder Tage, je nach Spielzeit pro Tag) hält man doch auch allein durch.
Also spielt das, was euch am besten gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2007)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> das heißt also wir müssen beide Menschlein, Zwerg, Hobitt oder Elb nehmen
> oder ist es besser wenn man im anfangsgebiet lieber allein questet?
> 
> lilo



Also die Startinstanz (Thorins Tor oder Archet) ist relativ unspektakulär und man ist spätestens mit level 6 oder 7 da raus. Elben/Zwerge und Hobbits/Menschen sind hier jedoch bereits zusammen.

Nach verlassen der Startinstanz einigt ihr euch einfach wo ihr questen wollt und trefft euch da. Pferderouten in die Startgebiete gibt es für 1s, also bezahlbar. Auch laufen ist kein Problem. Ich persönlich würde das Auenland empfehlen.

Lediglich wenn dann einer von euch seinen Epilog machen will müsste er das in seinem alten Startgebiet irgendwann nachholen. Das könnt ihr zu zweit machen oder man kann es später auch solo tun.


----------



## Gribasu (31. August 2007)

unbedingt zu TO DO 

Rezeptdatenbank !! (deutsch)


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. September 2007)

Wir wollen eine Rezeptdatenbank über das HDRO-Datenbank-Team einführen, in diesem Thread werde ich bestimmt keine solche Übersicht machen. ;D


----------



## Leigh (26. Oktober 2007)

Aber einen kleinen Teil zum Housing, juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (24. November 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> 7.3 Quests / Instanzen
> Man kann jede Quest sowohl allein, als auch in der Gruppe erledigen. Es gibt einige speziell gekennzeichnete Gruppenquests, die in der Gruppe wesentlich leichter zu schaffen sind, als allein. Hierbei handelt sich sich meistens um besonders starke Bossgegner oder sehr große Gegnermassen.
> Instanzen gibt es in HDRO viele. Fast jede Quest der Mainquest ist z.B. eine Instanz. Es gibt auch hier sowohl Ein-Mann-Instanzen, als auch Gruppeninstanzen.
> Je schwieriger die Quest, desto länger dauert die Instanz. Es gibt also auch Instanzen, die nur 5 Minuten dauern.



Bei diesen quests, kann ich mir das vorstellen wie in Guild Wars?

Also sind dann die Mainquests so wie in GW im Questlog gekennzeichnet?

in Guild Wars steht das zb so:

Primäre Quests:
- Die Tiefen der Zerstörung

Reich der Qualen:
-Mallyx der unnachgiebige
-XYZ

Sonnenspeer Unterschlupf:
-Rettet Koss!

usw...also es gibteinmal die primären und die sekundären die in Gebiete unterteilt werden.

Danke im vorraus =)
Sehr netter Guide, hat mir gehohlfen die downloadzeit zu überbrücken *g*

MFG Semrak


----------



## Nandor-Elb (24. November 2007)

Ja, man kann sich das mit den Quests wie in Guild Wars vorstellen. Es gibt ganz normale Quests, die dann im Questlog nach den Gebieten unterteilt sind, und dann noch Epische Quests. Die entsprechen ungefähr den Primären Quests in GW, d.h. sie ziehen sich durch das gesamte Spiel(wobei epische Quest viel besser klingt als primäre quest. Aber bei allen quests, sowohl Epischen als auch Normalen gibt es kleine Instanzen, vergleichbar mit den Missionen in GW. Abgesehen von denen gibt es dann noch richtige instanzen, z.b. Fornost, wo man in der normalen Welt hinläuft und dann durch das Tor die Instanz betritt(also ganz normale Instanzen, wie man sie aus WoW kennt)


----------



## Varnamys (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi -bloodberry-,
evtl. könntest du folgende Infos noch unter Punkt 10 eintragen. Seh da grad einige Threads, in denen die Probleme "vermutlich" durch nicht unterstütze Grafikkarten hervorgerufen werden.

_*Unterstützte Grafikkarten:
ATI* Radeon 8xxx, 9000, 9200, 9500, 9550, 9600, 9700, 9800, x700, x800, x850, x1300, x1600, x1800, x1900, x1950; *nVidia* GeForce 3, GeForce 4 (MX-Versionen nicht eingeschlossen), GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6800, 7100, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950, 8800_
Quelle: Amazon-Produktbeschreibung


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Dezember 2007)

Gute Idee, werde ich gleich mal übernehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass nur bestimmte Karten unterstützt werden und alle anderen nicht, da werd ich mich nochmal weiter informieren.

Edit:
Habe von offizieller Seite eine Mail bekommen.
Die aufgeführten Karten sind getestet worden, das heißt nicht, dass andere Karten nicht unterstützt werden.
Bei allen Karten ist auch die Version (GT, GS, usw.) egal.


----------



## Marishiten (2. Januar 2008)

Hat der Jäger in Hdro auch wie in WoW ein Pet?


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Januar 2008)

Nein.
Der Hauptmann hat einen menschlichen Begleiter, der Kundige kann mehrere Begleiter aus der Tierwelt beschwören (aber immer nur einen zur Zeit).


----------



## Nurno (10. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> *Gesamtübersicht HDRO*
> *Inhaltsverzeichnis*
> 
> *1. Allgemeines / Einleitung*
> ...



Absolut toll geschrieben ! Ich will nämlich wechseln und habe genau dies gesucht ! Danke


----------



## Narecien (23. Januar 2008)

Muß hier auch mal mein Lob anbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolle erste Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß und Danke


----------



## MacJunkie79 (24. Januar 2008)

Is ja stark - da hat jemand das Handbuch abgetippt. Klar wer liest denn noch Bücher.

:-)


----------



## Narecien (24. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> *3.3 Elben*
> Die Startgebiete der Elben sind die Turmberge und Ered Luin.
> 
> 3.3.1 Eigenschaften der Elben
> ...



Ich wußte ja schon immer das Elben Waschweiber sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Januar 2008)

Wohoo, ein Rechtschreibfehler!
Korrigiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkon84 (10. Februar 2008)

Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit, eine lebenslange Mitgliedschaft abzuschließen, damit bezahlt man einmalig und muss nie wieder monatliche Kosten tragen. Diese einmalige Zahlung kostet für Pre-Order-Kunden 150 &#8364;, für normale Spieler werden 220 &#8364; fällig. Bezahlen kann mann per PayPal, Click&Buy oder Kreditkarte.



stimmt das noch?


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Februar 2008)

Ja, wieso?


----------



## Sethius (18. März 2008)

Hi, wollte mal was zu dem Zahlungssystem wissen, da ich mir das spiel heute gekauft habe. 
Hab mich dort Registriert, wollte ein Abo einrichten. 
Dann kam das:

Sie haben ausgewählt, pro Monat €12.99 über ClickandBuy (inkl. Mehrwertsteuer) zu zahlen. Ihre erste Zahlung findet heute statt am 17.04.08.

Nur ist doch heute i-wie der 18.03.08??
Wann ist dann die Zahlung? Heute oder am 17.4. ?


----------



## MacGyver07 (18. März 2008)

Dies sind die ersten 30 Tage. Die sind bei Kauf des Spiels dabei. Danach muss du zahlen ob über Pay&Click, paypal, Gamecard, ganz egal wie es dir passt.

Viel Spass beim Spielen


----------



## Sethius (18. März 2008)

MacGyver07 schrieb:


> Dies sind die ersten 30 Tage. Die sind bei Kauf des Spiels dabei. Danach muss du zahlen ob über Pay&Click, paypal, Gamecard, ganz egal wie es dir passt.
> 
> Viel Spass beim Spielen




Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mäkki (27. März 2008)

Hier mal eine kleine Anregung um das Thema mal wieder zu erweitern.

*Housing*
Ab Stufe 15 kann man sein eigenes Haus kaufen. Es gibt die normalen Häuser ab 1 Gold und die Luxushäuser ab 7 Gold. Unterschiede gibt es beim wöchentlichen Unterhalt den man bezahlen muss, die Anzahl der Einrichtungsfelder und der Größe des Lagerraumes. Häuser kann man sich in den jeweiligen Siedlungen der Rassen kaufen, Siedlung Auenland (Hobbits). Siedlung Breeland (Menschen), Siedlung Thorins Halle (Zwerge) und in der Siedlung Falathlorn (Elben).

_-Sippenhäuser eventuell reinbringen_

*Zierwerk und Reisekleidung*
Seit Buch 12 kann jeder Charakter ab Stufe 20 Zierwerk tragen. Zierwerk, Reisekleidung bietet die Möglichkeiten, deinen Charakter individuell nach deinen Wünschen zu gestalten. Man kann das Aussehen und die Kleidung des Charakters verändern, ohne die Attributswerte der gegenwärtig ausgerüsteten Gegenstände zu verlieren.

_-Barbier eventuell reinbringen_

*Gefährtenmanöver*
Gefährtenmanöver sind ein spezielles Feature in Herr der Ringe Online mit dem man in bestimmten Situationen und unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen die Gruppe stärken und den Gegner mit einem mächtigen Angriff schaden zufügen kann. Auf dem Gefährtenmanöver-Rad hat man viele Möglichkeiten innerhalb kürzester Zeit bestimmte Farbkombinationen zu drücken. Der Effekt wird größer, wenn man eine bestimmte Reihenfolge in der Gruppe wählt.

*Sippen*
Sobald euer Charakter das erste Licht in Mittelerde erblickt hat, könnt ihr euch einer Gemeinschaft anschließen. Der Begriff Sippe ist eine Weiterleitung von Gilde. Die häufigste Art die man antrifft sind gemischte Sippen. Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit sich einer Sippe anzuschließen die nur eine Rasse bevorzugt. Je länger eine Sippe existiert umso höher kann sie vom Rang her aufsteigen und bietet den Mitgliedern mehr spezielle Möglichkeiten.

» Rang 1 - Sippenchat
» Rang 2 - Nachricht der Tages
» Rang 3 - Sippentitel
» Rang 4 - Offiziers-Chat
» Rang 5 - Sippenpost
» Rang 6 - Sippenauktionen
» Rang 7 - Max Spieleranzahl: 1200, Sippenhaus
» Rang 8 - Max Spieleranzahl: 1300

_Tutorial eventuell noch erwähnen._


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. März 2008)

Das sind schöne Anregungen, ich werde es die nächsten Tage ergänzen und erweitern, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2008)

Huhu ich als Hdro neuling habe ne Frage zum Wächter und schreibe das hier rein weil ich net weiss wohin sonst

Also ich bin atm am durchtesten der diversen Klassen und bin beim Hauptmann welcher mir auch gefällt. Nun frag ich mich ob den Wächter auch 2 Hand waffen tragen können oder ob sie sogar damit tanken?Könnte mir da wer genauerer auskünfte geben?


----------



## Thunderstorm (29. März 2008)

Ja der Wächter kann 2hand waffen tragen,nur zum Tanken nicht sehr geeignet,da er mit schild noch spezielle aggroerhöher hat,glaub z.b. schildschlag^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. März 2008)

Ja, viele Fertigkeiten des Wächters können erst eingesetzt werden, wenn er zuvor geblockt oder pariert hat.
Einen Wächter mit einer Zweihandwaffe zu spielen ist also nicht sinnvoll.

Außerdem findet man unter Punkt 7.5 bzw. 7.6 jetzt etwas zum Housing bzw. zum Zierwerk.


----------



## Themyrrin (30. März 2008)

Frage: Läuft HdRO denn auch auf dem Mac?


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. März 2008)

Nein.
Derzeit ist auch keine Mac-Version geplant.


----------



## Aurengur (4. April 2008)

Falsch, HDRO läuft genauso auf Mac. Ein bekannter von mir, der mittlerweile aufgehört hat, hat einen Mac, und hat auch darauf HDRO gezockt. 

Soweit ich weis hat er irgendwie, frag nicht wie, so technisch bin ich nicht versiert, emulieren oder sowas. Du schaffst also HDRO auch auf dem Mac zum Laufen zu bringen. 

Aber richtig, es gibt an sich keine Version direkt für Mac.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. April 2008)

Natürlich kann man es mit einem Emulator versuchen, da gibt es auch diverse Internetseiten und Forenbeiträge zu.
Aber, wie gesagt, gibt es keine Mac-Version direkt von den Entwicklern.


----------



## Makku (7. April 2008)

wie einige andere, "teste" ich auch gerade HDRO.. der Post hier hat schon gut geholfen... Aber so ein paar Fragen habe ich... die sind sicherlich noobig und doof... interessiert mich einfach nur...

Es gibt ja z.B. so eine "Karte der Heimat" (oder so ähnlich)...damit kann ich mich an meinen Heimatort teleportieren... kann ich das ändern? Kann ich weitere Karten bekommen? Wenn ja, wie? 

Dann eine Frage, welche die Schürfer beantworten können... wenn man die Fähigkeit "Erze suchen" aktiviert... hält dann die Suche nur ca. 10 Sekunden und man müsste es dauerhaft "casten" oder ist es aktiviert, wenn am Rand des Symbols so ein Laufstrich um das Kästchen läuft?

Vielleicht ist es auch schon zu spät für mich... aber diese beiden Fragen stelle ich mir gerade ;-)


----------



## Icewind (8. April 2008)

Ja du kannst deinen Heimatort ändern also sprich den Teleportationspunkt wohin du zurück willst

Nein du musst nicht alle 10 Sekunden auf Erze suchen klicken, sondern aktiviert es nur einmal dann bleibts auch aktiviert


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. April 2008)

Den Heimatort kannst du mit den Marksteinen aktivieren.
Sind so viereckige "Flammenhalter", die du in alle Städten und vielen anderen Orten findest.


----------



## Makku (9. April 2008)

danke für die Infos... hab auch schon meine ersten Erze abgebaut^^...


----------



## Evíga (10. April 2008)

Ich hätte mir eine etwas genauere Erklärung gewünscht, was den RP-Server angeht. Als MMORPG-Neuling könnte ich mir darunter ncihts vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (11. April 2008)

RP-Server 
Auf RP-Servern wird Rollenspiel in Schrift/Wort in den Vordergrund gerückt. Ein lol, omg, tmi, usw. haben in den dortigen Chats nichts verloren. In Torins Tor aufs Pferd zu steigen, ist auch eine verpöhntheit, da man in geschlossenen Räumen nicht reitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du dir dauerhaft vorstellen kannst, dich mittelalterlich auszudrücken, wenn du im spiel bist, dann ist ein RP-Server für dich das richtige. Wenn du auch mal in den /kanalsng schreiben möchtest: Suche Kundi, Barden und Wächter für K2/8, dann ist RP nix für dich. RP macht zwar fun, aber du solltest hier klar abwiegen, ob du das nach außen immer haben möchtest. Wenn du auch nur geringe zweifel hast, dann lass es, denn du wirst sonst womöglich auf dauer gefrustet, oder angemotzt, weil du kein RP betrieben hast. Der Spielinhalt unterscheidet sich jedoch nicht.

Normaler Server
Auf normalen Servern kannst du tun was du willst, schreiben wie du willst usw. Einfach alles normal halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. April 2008)

Ich übernehme das als Zitat in die Übersicht, wenn es genehm ist. :]

Derzeit bin ich nämlich zu faul, etwas eigenes zu schreiben. ;>


----------



## Cerboz (11. April 2008)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir gestern HdRO die Gold Edition gekauft (bin HdRO noob und komm mit dem manuelen Patchen nicht zurecht).
Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine genaue Anleitung zur installation, patchen usw schreiben?
Ich denke nicht das ich schon Buch 12 usw habe,

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. April 2008)

Du kannst dir Buch 11 und Buch 12 manuell runterladen oder deinen Launcher das übernehmen lassen.
Die Patches gibt es z.B. bei gamona.

Wenn du Buch 11 und Buch 12 installiert hast, musst du dein Spiel noch aktualisieren, die neuen Daten müssen also noch eingelesen werden.
Starte nach der Installation der Patches also einfach den Launcher und warte eine Weile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridox (27. April 2008)

die Beschreibung ist interessant geschrieben

Weiß jmd wann die Testverion für 7 Tage wiedervorhanden ist?
oder hat jmd nen passenden Link wo ich es downloaden kann?

Danke im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. April 2008)

Direktlink zur Testversion:
http://www.codemasters.de/trylotro/trialke...erritory=German

Siehe auch hier.


----------



## Avalanche (5. Mai 2008)

Abschnitt 2:


-bloodberry- schrieb:


> mu8ss



mu8ss = muss



-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es Rollenspiel-Server, die auch nur von solchen betreten werden sollten.



= "Außerdem gibt es Rollenspiel-Server, die auch nur von Rollenspielern betreten werden sollten."

Abschnitt 7.1:


-bloodberry- schrieb:


> über ein Pferd freuen, dass man



dass = "welches", oder "das"

7.4:


-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Möglichkeit zu heiraten



Möglichkeit zu *H*eiraten

7.6:


-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Zierwerk tragen, dass den anderen Mitspielern



dass = "welches", oder "das"



-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Außerdem findet man an einigen stellen einen Barbier,



stellen = *S*tellen

Bis auf ein paar ungewöhnliche Formulierungen eine sehr schöne Zusammenfassung, danke!


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Mai 2008)

Ahhh, danke.
Endlich ein paar Rechtschreibfehler weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (12. Mai 2008)

wooow ers mal fetten respeckt da haste dir echt mühe gegeben find den guide auch klasse ich komm bald auch nach hdro also man siet sich ja vielleicht mal


----------



## Twixst (12. Mai 2008)

Cooler Guide! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja das mit den Grafikkarten ist nicht so ganz richtig, hab ne andere und die funktioniert einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Mai 2008)

Die gelisteten Grafikkarten sind die, die *offiziell* unterstützt, das heißt, von offizieller Seite getestet wurden.
Habe extra nachgefragt und habe bestätigt bekommen, dass es natürlich auch mit anderen Karten laufen kann, aber eben nur diese ausführlich getestet wurden.


----------



## mäkki (13. Mai 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das verloren gegangene Items wiederhergestellt werden?


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Mai 2008)

Mit normalen Mitteln nicht, da musst du dich einfach mal an einen GM wenden.

Die einzigen Items, die vom Spieler selbst wiederhergestellt werden können, sind die besonderen Items aus der Pre-Order- oder Gold-Edition und ähnliche Items.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (13. Mai 2008)

wenn sich jemand die mühe nehmen möchte:

ich hab mir überlegt, HDRO zu kaufen. denn in wow mit meinem main hab ich alles gesehn was ich will und ich könnte nur einen twink spielen um an wow noch richtig spass zu haben.

an alle wow --> HDRO wechsler, wie fühlt ihr euch? hat es sich gelohnt?

bitte per SM antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke euch euer kAzo


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Mai 2008)

Da gibt es nun wirklich genug Threads zu - inkl. vieler Antworten.
Also stöber mal ein bisschen durchs Forum, dann wirst du schon fündig.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (13. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir HDRO heute gekauft, is gerade am installieren..

*wird während "spieldaten werden aktualisiert" automatisch der aktuellste patch (buch 13 iM) installiert?*

der client muss 14'000 dateien herunterladen und installieren 

ich hab die standardedition gekauft..


----------



## Kwingdor (13. Mai 2008)

Wie auch schon in vielen andren Threads beantwortet: Ja er updatet natürlich komplett. Mit dem Launcher könnte es länger brauchen (bei mir war es nicht der Fall)... andre Möglichkeiten gibt es über die Downloadseiten (siehe Sticky).


----------



## KICKASSEZ (13. Mai 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Wie auch schon in vielen andren Threads beantwortet: Ja er updatet natürlich komplett. Mit dem Launcher könnte es länger brauchen (bei mir war es nicht der Fall)... andre Möglichkeiten gibt es über die Downloadseiten (siehe Sticky).



ok danke, wollte nur sicher gehn..


----------



## Arlox93 (15. Mai 2008)

leute undzwar hab ich mir heute hdro gekauft (gold edition) hab das installiert un auch konto erstellt und alles aber was is das jetz mit den büchern und so? ich kann net alle 4 laden nur buch 10 ... und so launcher kan ich auhc net benutzen weil da ein error kommt ... ach ja und ich hab vista aber kein plan davon -.- ich hasse das ..
ich kapier das mit dme ganzen vista kack net ... -.- kann mir jemand helfen pls? am besten pm schreiben mit icq nummer und mir dan die bücher schicken


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die Bücher aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht runterladen kannst, wird dir niemand helfen, indem er dir 2 GB Daten schickt.


----------



## Shadow648 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte ja gerne noch nähere Informationen über das Monsterplay drin (Ist ja doch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## zorakh55 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich stelle mal einen Link zu meinen Fragen hier rein:  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...47018&st=40


----------



## LMay (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich fange ich an, lotro zu spielen und freu mich riesig darauf (wenn das Gelade der Bücher dann bald fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Habe viele Threads hier gelesen und nun aber noch eine Frage:

Gibt es, ähnlich wie in Wow, auch Addons? Habe bisher noch keine Antwort gefunden, entschuldigt, wenn ich etwas überlesen habe.

Vielen Dank schon einmal.

P.S. ich war sooo überrascht über die Communtity hier, das gibt ein ganz dickes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist man in anderen Spielen nicht gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (30. Juni 2008)

nein, du kannst andere Skins für dein Interface downloaden, aber AddOn gibt es (zum Glück!) nicht


----------



## LMay (30. Juni 2008)

Danke für die fixe Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde es super, dass es keine Addons gibt *puh*


----------



## Gocu (30. Juni 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Danke für die fixe Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juli 2008)

Habe das mit den Addons mal in die Übersicht übernommen (7.8) und das Ganze auch als Sticky im Interface-Forum angebracht.
Kann ja nicht angehen, dass da so häufig nach gefragt wird. ;P

Nachtrag vom 02.07.2008:
Habe außerdem den Housing-Bereich etwas erweitert.


----------



## Rodney (5. August 2008)

Da steht noch, dass Buch 13 das aktuelle ist.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. August 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich aktualisiert.


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. September 2008)

Doppelpost!
Habe ein paar Zeilen zur Aktivierung des Spiels und der freien Spielzeit, sowie zum Aktualisierungsvorgang und zu den Büchern / Patches hinzugefügt.


----------



## Iranikus (6. Oktober 2008)

Öhm, entschuldigt... Ich bin hier und auch in der Welt von Mittelerde neu! Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen, hoffe das ich nicht komplett falsch bin:

1.Kann man per Post nur einen Gegenstand gleichzeitig verschicken? Nicht mehrere Materialien zum Beispiel in einem Brief?

2.Ist es normal das dieses Spiel bei mir ruckelt? Hab fast alles auf maximum gestellt und nach den Systemanforderungen sollte es eigentlich recht ordentlich laufen. Seite 1 von diesem Thema hab ich mir auch schon komplett durchgelesen:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual 4200+
2GB DDR2 RAM 667MHZ
ATI Radeon 3850 OC 512MB

3.Die Welt erscheint mir auf dem Server "Vanyar" ziemlich leer. Ich finde nur sehr selten Mitspieler! Selbst im Handelschannel herrscht oft eine totale leere.


Danke für jede hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Foraker (6. Oktober 2008)

Iranikus schrieb:


> Öhm, entschuldigt... Ich bin hier und auch in der Welt von Mittelerde neu! Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen, hoffe das ich nicht komplett falsch bin:
> 
> 1.Kann man per Post nur einen Gegenstand gleichzeitig verschicken? Nicht mehrere Materialien zum Beispiel in einem Brief?
> 
> ...



1. Nein, nur einen Gegenstand pro Brief.

2. Bei Deiner Hardware-Ausstatung soll es wohl auch ruckeln auf der höchsten Einstellung. Mit Strg + F siehst Du Deine Bilder pro Sekunde. Du kannst Dann ja Stück für Stück herunterregeln, bis Du im für Dich angenehmen Bereich bist.

3. Ich spiele auch auf Vanyar und finde es dort nun wirklich nicht leer. Habe heute Abend z.B. problemlos mehrere Gruppen gefunden.


----------



## Madrake (28. Oktober 2008)

wie sieht es mit den Serverauslastung aus? auf Turbine Codemasters hab ich mich dubbelig danach gesucht...

also welche Server sind "voll" - bzw. ausgelastet, welche würde man für Neulinge empfehlen (außer den RP - Server)

ich rede nur von den dreien die deutschsprachig sind...


danke schonmal

mfg Madrake


----------



## simoni (28. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit den Serverauslastung aus? auf Turbine Codemasters hab ich mich dubbelig danach gesucht...
> 
> also welche Server sind "voll" - bzw. ausgelastet, welche würde man für Neulinge empfehlen (außer den RP - Server)
> 
> ...


Hättest du lieber mal die SuFu hier im Forum benutzt^^
Soweit ich weiß sind alle Server sehr gut ausgelastet, allerdings hat z.B. das Sammelevent für Buch 14 ungefähr die Aktivität gezeigt.
Und da war glaub ich Morthond der beste nich RP - Server.


----------



## Cyberflips (28. Oktober 2008)

Es sind bis dato ja nur vier deutsche Server vorhanden, so sollte die Wahl nicht sonderlich schwer ausfallen. 
Drei normale Server und einer ist der RP-Server, ansonsten sind alle gleich. 

Alle vier Server sind gut besucht


----------



## Madrake (21. November 2008)

...ich möchte deshalb kein extra Thema eröffnen, da es wohl doch sehr schnell beantwortet sein wird...

Also, im Handbuch von Lotro steht immer wieder was von "Bestimmung" (Seite 13). Bezieht sich das auch Schicksal(spunkte)? Weil ich könnte auf was andres nicht zurückschließen was das sein kann.

z.B. Lebenskraft ist eindeutig das das Vitalität ist.

Und wie kann ich das Schicksalspunktemenü (rechts unten) wieder öffnen? Wenn ich das Fenster bei Level 10 einfach weggeklickt habe... - falls ich mich doch entscheiden sollte, doch ein paar Punkte darein zu investieren. Bisher sammle ich nur.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

mfg Madrake


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. November 2008)

Bestimmung ist das gleiche wie Schicksal, ja.

Die "Schicksalspunkte" (haben nichts mit dem Wert "Schicksal" im Charaktermenü zu tun) öffnest du mit einem kleinen Button oben an der Minimap.
Alternativ auch in den Optionen einen Haken setzen, aber der Button an der Minimap ist schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolsraiN (30. November 2008)

hab jetzt auch wieder mich an lotro rangewagt... bloodberry du meinst dass ich einen port da zulassen soll... hab erstmal recht wenig ahnung von pc und so. aber wenn ich da auf firewall optionen gehe kann ich da ports hinzufügen die tpc oder udp format haben... und die zahl die du da gegeben hast kann ich nicht eingeben weil er 1. nicht die zeichen wie kommata erlaubt und 2. weil die zahl zu groß ist... und das mit den freigabe optionen usw. weiss ich auch nicht wirklich wie... wäre schön wenn ihr mir mal schreiben könntet was ich da machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 benutze vista 64 bit

außerdem patche ich das spiel grade... er is bei punkt spieldaten werden aktualisiert und der fortschritt ist gerade bei 290% und (5111/2700) Daten... is doch nich normal oder?^^ ich werds ersma die nacht durchlaufen lassen


----------



## WolsraiN (30. November 2008)

lol rofl    - 116% 24000/2700     er lädt schon die ganze zeit client_anim.dat und ist schon bei 14500

ahja mir is noch was eingefallen und zwar, patche ich das normale hdro ohne moria. liegt das vielleicht daran?


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. November 2008)

> TCP: 80, 433, 5015, 8081, 9000


Das bedeutet, dass du 5 verschiedene Ports freigeben musst, das kann man nicht in einem Rutsch machen, sondern muss für alle 5 eine eigene Regel erstellen.

Und ja, das ist normal, dass er die Zahlen so seltsam anzeigt, einige haben das "Problem" scheinbar.
Ist im Endeffekt aber egal, was da steht: Es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist. *g*


----------



## WolsraiN (30. November 2008)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (30. November 2008)

Hey Guys,

ich downloade grad (nachdem ich die 7gb von GamersHell runtergeladen habe) die 2,9gb für den Moria-Patch. Ist der notwendig? Denn wenn ich auf weiter klicke, macht der Launcher normal weiter, aber ich hab nun vorher abgebrochen um den 2,9gb Moria-Patch zu downloaden.

Kann ich auch ohne den Moria-Patch HdRO anzocken?
Läuft alles über Trial-Version.

MfG
Racios


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. November 2008)

Nee, den großen Patch brauchst du nicht. Lass den Launcher das machen - dauert zwar je nach Verbindung eine Stunde, aber ist sinniger als erst die Bücher, dann den Standalonepatch 1 und dann die regulären Clientupdates zu ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (30. November 2008)

echt eine super arbeit.
das kann für mich sehr nützlich sein da ich jetzt mit lotro anfangen wollte.
also echt ein dickes lob an dich . Bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (30. November 2008)

Er ist gerade bei Spiel aktualisieren 0% (10000/14550)
Ich schätze mal das soll so sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (26. Dezember 2008)

Wieder eine Fragen...

Kann man sich im Interface anzeigen lassen, wenn ein Ticket bearbeitet wurde, um nicht ständig hin und herzuschalten?

Mir ist klar wo man ein Ticket erstellt (Hilfe... - Ticket... Dropdown Menü wählen usw. - dann steht das auf offen)
Meine Frage richtet sich darauf, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, wenn das Ticket "geschlossen" wird, das man wie bei eingehender Post ein Symbol auf dem Interface zu sehen bekommt. Würd ich sagen wäre sehr hilfreich.

Klar, bei dem einem Mal als ich ein Ticket schrieb hab ich nicht sehr lange gewartet (ca. 15 Minuten - wenn überhaupt), aber trotzdem fand ich es persönlich als störend ständig hin und herzuschalten zwischen "Hilfe usw." und Interface. Aber man kann damit leben, falls es solch eine Möglichkeit nicht gibt.



Zweite Frage...

Wie kann man das Interface komplett ausblenden für Screenshots?


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Dezember 2008)

Gibt keine Möglichkeit, sich das woanders, als im dafür vorgesehenen Fenster anzuzeigen, soweit ich weiß.
Da kommt man relativ schnell hin - einfach F7 drücken.

Das Interface lässt sich mit F12 ausblenenden, mit N lassen sich die Namen ausblenden.
Und schwupps - ist der Bildschirm frei und du kannst getrost mit F11 einen Screenshot anfertigen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Dezember 2008)

Habe ein bisschen was ergänzt:
- die beiden neuen Klassen hinzugefügt
- etwas zu den neuen Mounts geschrieben
- die Infos über die freie Spielzeit etwas ausführlicher gestaltet.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Januar 2009)

Habe noch ein bisschen was zu den Farben und zum Färben von Items dazugeschrieben (Punkt 7.9).


----------



## Azerak (4. Januar 2009)

Hiho bloodberry!

Ich habe da leider etwas zu bemängeln. 
Ich finde die Informationen über die neuen Klassen (also für was sie primär und sekundär gedacht sind) sind mit vorsicht zu genießen!
Eigentlich - finde ich sie sogar vollkommen falsch.

Viele Spieler meinen zwar das Runenbewahrer nicht so gut heilen können und das Hüter eher offtanks sind aber das sind vorurteile.
Denn es gibt genug Spieler die uns zeigen das es auch so geht wie es als Klassen beschreibung steht:
 Hüter als  Maintank
 Runenbewahrer als Mainheiler 
und das OHNE abstriche.

Das in solchen Informationen steht das sie dies nur sekundär tun sollten stärkt noch mehr die Einstellung das diese beiden Klassen nicht gleichwertig mit Wächter und Barde sind und das man sie wohl eher nicht mitnehmen sollte~  

Und gerade davon sollten sich die Leute endlich losreißen. Denn die Klassen können ihre Aufgabe sehr gut. Es liegt aber erstens daran das der Spieler die Klasse versteht und zweitens das man ihnen die Chance gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erkennt die Hüter und Runis endlich an!

MfG Azerak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich einen Barden und einen Runenbewahrer in der Gruppe habe, habe ich den barden lieber als Haupt-Heiler.
Wenn ich einen Wächter und einen Hüter in der Gruppe habe, habe ich den Wächter lieber als Haupt-Tank.

Dass ich das Ganze als Sekundär-Aufgabe angegeben habe, heißt nicht, dass sie es nicht können.
Jeder Runenbewahrer ist ein guter Heiler, aber Barden können es eben noch ein bisschen besser.
Daher ist der Barde der Primärheiler und der Runenbewahrer der Sekundärheiler.
Ich weiß nicht, wo du da ein Problem hast.


----------



## Tetlin (5. Januar 2009)

Die wenigsten haben bisher im hochstufigen bereich mit Hütern/Runenbewahrern zusammen, es bedarf da einfach noch ein wenig Zeit.

Ich selbst bin immer wieder erneut begeistert über die Heilleistung von Runenbewahrern die wirklich sich auf Heilung ausrichten und ihre Tugenden auch entsprechend gewählt sind.

Nicht anders ist das feedback zu meinem Hüter wenn ich kann bevorzug ich die Offtank Rolle und halt dem Heiler  denn Hinternfrei zieh zusätzliche mobs mit AE von der Gruppe weg oder Tank Fernkämpfer an entweder im Nahkampf oder mit Wurfspiess.

Alles in allem können beide Hybride ohne weiteres als Mainhealer und Maintank eingestzt werden ein wenig fingespitzen gefühl der Gruppe vorraus gesetzt denn sie machen ihre Arbeit nunmal ein wenig anders.


----------



## patrick02 (5. Januar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wir wollen eine Rezeptdatenbank über das HDRO-Datenbank-Team einführen, in diesem Thread werde ich bestimmt keine solche Übersicht machen. ;D



Gute Sache


----------



## simoni (5. Januar 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Hiho bloodberry!
> ...
> Viele Spieler meinen zwar das Runenbewahrer nicht so gut heilen können und das Hüter eher offtanks sind aber das sind vorurteile.
> Denn es gibt genug Spieler die uns zeigen das es auch so geht wie es als Klassen beschreibung steht:
> ...



Und ich sage dir: Genau das dachte ich beim Hüter auch erst, aber ab dem 50+ Bereich wird das tanken für nen Hüter einfach bombenschwer, für ihn und für den Heiler (habs aus beiden Perspektiven in den 3er Inis gespielt). Also als Maintank für große Instanzen wirst du vorerst kaum als Maintank dienen, da 1.viel zu lange Aggroaufbauzeit und 2. bis man die Aggro hätte, hat sie längst der Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar Waffis nehmen dem Hüter meistens die Aggro.

Und zum Runi: Für kleinere Sachen reicht er als Mainhealer, aber für normale Instanzen in Moria (im HM) hat er kaum ne Chance alleine. Deshalb: Barde+Runi ist ein top Heilerteam.
Ich habe es mittlerweile schon fast bereut den Hüter hochzuspielen, da ich seinen Sinn im Gruppenspiel nicht durchschauen kann. Ich habe dauernd das Gefühl eigentlich unnötig zu sein ( Waffi macht mehr Damage, Wächter tankt besser). Deswegen habe ich mich dazu entschlossen meinen Barden hochzuspielen, da weiß ich was ich dran habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also um es kurz auszudrücken: Passt so Bloodberry. Hüter: Sekundärtank und Runi: Sekudärheiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Azerak (5. Januar 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Und ich sage dir: Genau das dachte ich beim Hüter auch erst, aber ab dem 50+ Bereich wird das tanken für nen Hüter einfach bombenschwer, für ihn und für den Heiler (habs aus beiden Perspektiven in den 3er Inis gespielt). Also als Maintank für große Instanzen wirst du vorerst kaum als Maintank dienen, da 1.viel zu lange Aggroaufbauzeit und 2. bis man die Aggro hätte, hat sie längst der Jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich sehe das Leute mit Barde 60 und Runi 60 sagen das beide das gleiche niveau erreichen finde ich deine aussage ziemlich haltlos.
Also so viel zu:
"Und zum Runi: Für kleinere Sachen reicht er als Mainhealer, aber für normale Instanzen in Moria (im HM) hat er kaum ne Chance alleine. Deshalb: Barde+Runi ist ein top Heilerteam."

Und es ist immer ne Frage der Gruppe mit der du was machst. Ich spiele den Hüter mit ingame und RL freunden und da kennt man dann irgendwann die mankos an der klasse.

Beim Runi ist es ganz klar : L2P  und beim Hüter.. eingewöhnungsphase. Irgendwann werden die Leute sich damit abfinden das er länger braucht mit der Aggro aber wie viele ganz klar zu verstehen geben: Es ist kein Ding der unmöglichkeit und läuft absolut flüssig wenn man die Chance kriegt.

Aber schön zu sehen das sich sofort wieder einer wehrt.  Nur sehen was man will :/


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. Januar 2009)

Huhu! Was ich gerne noch wissen würde, gibt es Gamecards auch im handel zu erwerben??? Das steht nicht in dem Guide expliziet drin


danke 


Crashi


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Januar 2009)

Ja, natürlich.

Viele Elektronikmärkte konzentrieren sich auf WoW-Gamecards, aber du kannst dein Glück natürlich mal versuchen.


----------



## Leigh (15. Januar 2009)

Natürlich KÖNNTE der Hüter auch als Maintank mit. Wenn die schweren Rüssis sowie die Jäger ihn lassen.
Trotzdem ist dies nicht seine Hauptaufgabe, sondern nur eins der vielen Dinge, die der Hüter eigentlich so kann. Deshalb gehört es nicht mit in diese winzig kleine Übersicht.
Wenn mich jemand fragt, was denn der Hüter alles so kann (und das kommt nicht selten vor.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann sage ich immer "Nichts, der Hüter ist einfach nur da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Und dann lässt man mich eben machen und sieht, was der Hüter Alles kann.


----------



## Moritz17 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mal schnell eine frage. Ich wollte dafür kein neues Thema eröffnen. Leider habe ich auch nichts mit der Sufu gefunden. Und zwar meine frage ist an Jäger: Kann ein Jäger im Duell(also nicht pvmp) seinen Dornenregen einsetzen? Also so das der andere Spieler gewurzelt ist. Danke schonmal für die antworten.

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Leigh (11. Februar 2009)

Es hätte zwar besser ins Jägerforum gepasst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich gehe davon aus, dass der Jäger es kann.


----------



## Moritz17 (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal danke fuer die antwort. Dann Entschuldige ich mich gleich mal, ans Jaegerforum hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Ich werde da nochmal fragen. Hoffentlich bekomm ich ne antwort wo mir jemand 100% sagen kann, ob  der jaeger es kann oder ob er es nicht kann.

Also danke
Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Neother (19. Mai 2009)

Okay, fangen wir mal an. Ich bin, glaube ich der Xte der unbedingt von WoW zu HdRO wechseln will und es auch soweit schon hat, habe mir die 14 Testversion geholt und morgen hole ich mir die CD damit ich 30 Tage Testen kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bisher gefällt es mir sehr gut und bin überwältigt okay ein wenig ungewohnt aber das wird schon. 
Zu den Berufen,ich bin nun in der ersten Stadt und habe auch schon Berufe gefunden die evtl ausführen will. 
Meine Frage: Kann ich mehrere Berufe erlernen? Z.B. Schmied und Schürfer? Es war bestimmt nicht meine letzte Frage aber danke schon mal für Eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (19. Mai 2009)

Neother schrieb:


> Okay, fangen wir mal an. Ich bin, glaube ich der Xte der unbedingt von WoW zu HdRO wechseln will und es auch soweit schon hat, habe mir die 14 Testversion geholt und morgen hole ich mir die CD damit ich 30 Tage Testen kann..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist denn los, das werden ja immer mehr WoW'ler..^^

Zu deiner Frage:
In HdRo ist das ein bisschen anders mit den Berufen. Es gibt 9 Berufe: Koch, Bauer, Förster, Goldschmied, Metallschmied, Schürfer, Gelehrter, Schneider und Waffenschmied.
Du kannst jedoch nicht aus diesen Berufen frei wählen, sondern musst dir einen "Oberberuf" aussuchen. Ein "Oberberuf" beinhaltet 3 der 9 genannten Berufe.

Es gibt folgende Berufszweige ("Oberberufe"): Rüstungsschmied, Forscher, Waffenbauer, Kesselflicker, Freibauer, Waldhüter und Historiker

Beispiele: 
Wählst du den Berufszweig "Kesselflicker", so erhältst du die Berufe Goldschmied, Koch und Schürfer.
Als "Waffenbauer" wirst du Waffenschmied, Schürfer und Drechsler.
Als "Freibauer" Koch, Bauer und Schneider.

Das ganze kannst du hier nochmal genau nachlesen.


MfG
Dwarim


----------



## Neother (19. Mai 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Was ist denn los, das werden ja immer mehr WoW'ler..^^
> 
> Zu deiner Frage:
> In HdRo ist das ein bisschen anders mit den Berufen. Es gibt 9 Berufe: Koch, Bauer, Förster, Goldschmied, Metallschmied, Schürfer, Gelehrter, Schneider und Waffenschmied.
> ...



Ahh darum auch in diesem Tread die Gruppen *ditsch* hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Okay dann weiß ich bescheid. 
Warum der wechsel? Ganz einfach ich will mit Erwachsenen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein im ernst hatte ein Paar unheimliche Begegnungen im WoW und durch einen sehr guten Freund mitbekommen habe das es in HdRO nicht so is und ich kann mich mit der Story mehr Identifizieren als alter HDR Fan und auch ein wenig Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (23. Juni 2009)

Nandor-Elb schrieb:


> Ja, man kann sich das mit den Quests wie in Guild Wars vorstellen. Es gibt ganz normale Quests, die dann im Questlog nach den Gebieten unterteilt sind, und dann noch Epische Quests. Die entsprechen ungefähr den Primären Quests in GW, d.h. sie ziehen sich durch das gesamte Spiel(wobei epische Quest viel besser klingt als primäre quest. Aber bei allen quests, sowohl Epischen als auch Normalen gibt es kleine Instanzen, vergleichbar mit den Missionen in GW. Abgesehen von denen gibt es dann noch richtige instanzen, z.b. Fornost, wo man in der normalen Welt hinläuft und dann durch das Tor die Instanz betritt(also ganz normale Instanzen, wie man sie aus WoW kennt)



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Ein Vergleich zwischen GW und lotro ist ein Vergleich zwischen Warcraft III und einen massen MMO.
Die spielerische Tiefe des PvP´s in GW ist nicht mit lotro vergleichbar.
Wo es in GW auf Skillung und das tünen des Charakters und der Strategie der Fertigkeiten ist kein vergleich zu lotro.
Wo es da eher auf Atmosphere und schönen Landschaften ankommt steht mit nichts im Vergleich zu GW.
Für mich ein wichtiges Aspekt des Spiels in GW.


----------



## nekador (24. Oktober 2009)

hab keine Lust, alle 6 Seiten durchzulesen und werf deshalb mal die Frage in den Raum: Kann ich HdRO auch mit Gamecards, Paysafecards bezahlen?


----------



## Fangrulf (24. Oktober 2009)

Dafür hätte auch der anfang bzw der erste post gereicht den bloodberry verfasst hast ließ den doch bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekador (24. Oktober 2009)

kannste mir auch erklären, was PayPal und Click&Buy ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethos (24. Oktober 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Click%26Buy


----------



## DerBuuhmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Für absolute Neueinsteiger wäre eine kleine Erläuterung zu den Werten/stats nett. Ich hab erst vor ein paar Tagen die Trialversion angespielt, und ich war zu beginn etwas verwirrt.
Moral, Kraft, Leidenschaft, Grauen, Strahlen, Tugenden (dann davon noch unterschiedliche....) 
Vieles davon wird ja im weiteren Spielverlauf erklärt, aber zumindest zu Beginn nerven andauernde Tippeinblendungen eher als das sie helfen (Jedes 2. computerspiel wird mit maus oder WASD/Pfeiltasten gesteuert... das hilft echt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

